# Super Fast hedgie marathons



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

So about a month ago we started giving Prick free reign just to run around the apartment whenever he feels rather than coop him up in his cage .. (we have wood floors so any mess is easy to clean up)... cage is really only for his food/drink now, he doesn't want to use his igloo anymore though. 

First night I plonked him in the very nice wheel I made him ... he just fell asleep in it and had no interest in exercising (so I thought)... 2 hours later I looked down into the wheel - hedgie MIA ... and just out of the corner of my eye caught a glimpse of what is now routine. I honestly thought he had licked up some of my nicotine juice (I use an e-cig) and went nuts on the hit ! ...seriously sonic has nothing on our lil fella  

Every day around midday for the guts of 4-6 hours straight he just starts doing laps of the room(s), till he finally crashes out in the bathroom or bedroom under something...then he's back up around midnight for another marathon session ... and I mean at full super speeds (he seems to try to outdo his own times). 

He looks like a very fast remote control hairbrush floating around the place haha... god they really can move though!

Least we know he won't get fat  

Oh and the wheel NEVER got used. 

Anyone else got a crazy athletic hedgie out there ?


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Just before I saw this, I asked a similar question here, regarding wheel time averages:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17838

Sophie has a safe play area in my office (14' x 7'), but I would be very concerned about having her in it except during her official time. I'm already worried quite enough about accidentally causing a crush injury. I can't imagine allowing her to run around freely at any time.


----------



## quills up (May 14, 2012)

You should try to video him running around, I'd love to see it. My hedgie Pixie only runs on her wheel some at night while I'm sleeping, but otherwise she's such a cuddle bug she has no interest in exploring around. Whenever I talk to friends about Pixie they seem disappointed that she's not fast like they expected her to be. :roll:


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

I would love to see a video because I bet its similar to Pebbles running outside. I take her outside about 2-3 times per week and let her just run for 30-45minutes. We have 2 acres of land and I will tell you this, Pebbles has ran every inch of it :lol: 

Sounds like you have a little runner just like I do! Post some pictures or videos :mrgreen:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I wish I could have my hedgies run freely all the time. But I have a boy and a girl so that wouldn't end well. I also would love to see videos!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

GoodandPlenty said:


> Sophie has a safe play area in my office (14' x 7'), but I would be very concerned about having her in it except during her official time. I'm already worried quite enough about accidentally causing a crush injury. I can't imagine allowing her to run around freely at any time.


i assume it would be similar to letting a ferret have free roam of the house, you just need to hedgie proof the house so there isnt anything for them to get hurt on


----------



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll deffo get a video of him doing the laps one night ... TBH we didn't hedgehog proof anything, we don't really have anything that would kill him lying around anyhow.

6-7 hours almost non-stop in 2 sessions seems to be what he's averaging :-O (between 1pm - 6pm and 1am - 6am) ... most of it when he thinks we're sleeping (we both work at night) and the rest late at night while I'm working alone at home. 

No chance of him getting fat anyhow.


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a video of my hedgie running away from me when I took her to the bathroom and told her she was having a bath!

She wasn't doing laps around my flat but she bolted out the room so fast! I turned around and there was NO sign of where she had gone, haha


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm concerned about letting your hedgehog free run around the house, and I'm very surprised no one else as said anything really. 

Do you keep you whole house around 24-25C all the time? What if he gets lost? What if he gets dehydrated because he doesn't remember where the water is? What if he gets stuck under or in something? 

Hedgehogs shouldn't have free run of the house...


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

HedgieGirl519 said:


> I'm concerned about letting your hedgehog free run around the house, and I'm very surprised no one else as said anything really.
> 
> Do you keep you whole house around 24-25C all the time? What if he gets lost? What if he gets dehydrated because he doesn't remember where the water is? What if he gets stuck under or in something?
> 
> Hedgehogs shouldn't have free run of the house...


I was thinking the same thing. I can't imagine even being able to find them right away and that would freak me out. Or breathing all the dust that can collect in corners...


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I have lots of extra grids from my C&C cage. I put them up around the house when I let the hedgies run around in my apartment. I block off the kitchen, behind furniture and shut all the doors in the hallway so they can run freely. Maybe you should consider the same so there's less danger.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Loki loves to run around as well. I let him loose in my room and then he starts to run like crazy :lol: he stops to chew/bite/anoint on things, tries to dig sometimes etc. He just loves to explore. I always watch him close though, there's too much stuff in my room to let him roam freely without my watch.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

Isis and JuJu Bee have basic run of my room while I am in there with them...which is often times in the evening. I have the areas blocked off but they still have lots of room to run. I have a video of JuJu Bee running around. I can't get one of Isis because she only runs when the lights are low and I can't really film her that well.

Yes, Hedgehogs are amazingly fast!!! :lol:

The link to my JuJu Bee video. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=17068&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=30. The video is close to the bottom of the page. Just click on the pic above Isis with her babies.

By the way, JuJu is a little slower then Isis 

If you can get video of your little guy zooming I would love to see it too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She had me laughing at minute 3. Wow - what a little spitfire.


----------



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

Well here is he is 






In Answer to some of the questions (which I answered in the description so I'll just copy paste from their because i'm lazy 

"Lilttle Prick" is a 6 month old Hedgehog, and we've give him free reign over our apartment for the past few months...at this stage he refuses to sleep in his igloo anymore. Normally at the end of a 3 or 4 hour run these days he'll go sleep under a big suitcase in our room or under the bathroom sink where its a little cooler (you'd need to cool off too!).

Kinda looks like a remote controlled hairbrush doesn't he LOL

For those wondering if he'll get stuck, lost, hurt etc ... No he won't we don't keep much around the floor, we keep the place vacuumed and the place isn't big with wood floors everywhere, so pretty easy to find him if needed. He knows his way around, and can always find his food and water bottle which is up in his cage (he has a ramp)... I'll often leave out a larger cookie size tray of water if its a particularly hot night and he fancy's a dip...he's given a belly and foot scrub every 2 or 3 days to keep him clean.

The temperature is pretty much a constant 27-30 Celcius in our place as we're living in Asia and we don't use Aircon (we've got fans) and we keep the windows open as we're on a pretty high floor so do get a breeze coming in most of the time.

And the main reason for giving him the room to run originally was his complete disinterest in using a wheel - and we felt its healthier for him to at least get out and about if he continued to dislike it. The scampering around while we're sleeping or watching a TV is quite relaxing... sure we have to clean up his poop every day but not exactly messy once it gets hard and he pee's in just one spot most of the time (bathroom thankfully).

Oh and BTW he ALWAYS only runs clockwise ... weird lil fella.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

I love your video. I think it is just the funniest thing. I really like how he just seems to pop out from under the furniture. I also like how relaxed he looks as he is running. 

Oh and BTW, he is really fast. :lol: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha. I love the video!!!!  He's so fast! You're going to have the floors warn out in that circle he runs lol.


----------



## HeartfeltHedgehogs (May 17, 2012)

Look at him go :lol: 

What a little bundle of energy! He is lucky to have an owner that recognizes his need to run without a wheel!


----------



## quills up (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the video, too cute! Love those little feet.


----------



## bubu (Feb 2, 2012)

> Love those little feet.


Kinda looks like he floats like a hovercraft rather than running 

What was really funny the other night, after a nail clipping he took his new feet out for a spin and started going really nuts - like faster than I've EVER seen him go before.

He started taking the corners too fast until he started kinda "drifting" and skidding at every turn LOL 12 hours non stop !!!


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

That is sooo adorable! Wish I can do that, but I think my hedgehog will hide and never come out.


----------

